# Öffenlicher Bereich > Witziges >  Ein Rentner bucht ..........
Ein Rentner bucht einen FKK Urlaub "all inclusive". Er fiebert dem Urlaub entgegen und ist schon ganz nervös. Endlich ist es soweit und es geht los. 
Schon beim Betreten der Hotelhalle haut es ihn von den Socken. Alle Gäste und auch die Hotelangestellten laufen völlig nackt durch die Gegend. Ein junges (nacktes ) Mädchen bringt ihn auf sein Zimmer. Sie wünscht Ihm einen schönen Aufenthalt, erinnert Ihn aber noch einmal daran, dass er alle Annehmlichkeiten des Hotels nutzen könne, sofern auch er nackt sei. So 
begibt er sich nackend an den Pool und sieht all' die schönen Mädchen. 
Sofort regt sich sein bestes Stück woraufhin sich eine Dame sofort von ihrer Liege erhebt und ihn anspricht: "Sie haben gerufen?" Er ist ganz verdutzt und weiß gar nicht, was er sagen soll. "Nun", sagt sie, "Ihre Erektion bedeutet bei uns, das sie Sex haben wollen. Möchten Sie mit mir auf's Zimmer gehen?" Das geht ja gut los, denkt er und verbringt eine herrliche Stunde auf dem Zimmer. 
Während er sich von seiner Erschöpfung erholt denkt er, ein kurzer Saunagang wäre jetzt nicht schlecht, und so macht er sich auf den Weg. Die Sauna ist vollkommen leer. Klasse denkt er, alles für mich alleine, da kann ich mich richtig entspannen. Als er so eine Weile liegt und immer noch niemand dazugekommen ist, läßt er erst mal ordentlich einen "fahren". Sofort geht die Tür auf und ein hünenhafter Neger kommt herein. "Sie haben gerufen?" Der Alte ist wieder ganz verdattert. "Furzen ist bei uns das Zeichen, dass sie es einmal richtig von hinten besorgt haben möchten" sagt der Neger und vernascht den Alten sofort. 
Am nächsten Morgen steht der Alte angezogen und mit gepacktem Koffer in der 
Hotelhalle. "Ich möchte abreisen", sagt er zu dem Mädel an der Rezeption. "Aber warum denn?", fragt sie, "Sie haben doch eine ganze Woche all inclusive gebucht." Daraufhin sagt der Rentner: "Wissen Sie junges Mädel, ich bin in einem Alter wo ich einmal in der Woche einen Ständer bekomme, aber zehnmal am Tag furzen muss."

----------


## big_cloud

Hi, doc
in Deinem Alter sollte Mann ueber die anale Phase hinweg sein und der Witz ist so alt wie Deine Kochrezepte  ::

----------

Also, ich kannte den noch nicht.

----------

> Hi, doc
> in Deinem Alter sollte Mann ueber die anale Phase hinweg sein und der Witz ist so alt wie Deine Kochrezepte :muede:


lothar warst du denn auch schon einmal in diesem hotel?

----------


## big_cloud

also allein der Gebrauch des Wortes Neger, zu Beginn des dritten Jahrtausends unserer Zeitrechnung, stoesst mir sauer auf!
Dieser sog. Witz passt schlicht nicht mehr in unsere Zeit.

----------


## big_cloud

Ich war bisher nicht in der Not dergleichen Dienstleistungen, ob unentgeltlich oder auch nicht, von mir fremden Personen
in Anspruch nehmen zu muessen!

Kurz
Nein, ich war noch nicht in jenem Hotel und mein Hintern ist bis auf jaehrliche Vorsorge-Untersuchengen noch jungmaennlich

----------

> so alt wie Deine Kochrezepte


1. es sind nicht nur meine rezepte (wir waren/sind mit 7-9 Personen)
2. das letzte rezept ist von 2003
3. ab und an kommen noch welche dazu.

mittlerweile haben sich hier bei uns einige kochgruppen gebildet die es uns 
nachmachen.
wie im fersehen das "perfekte dinner".
wen es spass macht. wir hatten damals jeden donnerstag gekocht. es hat immer
wieder spass geamcht. vor allem wurde es ja auch wenn es fertig war gegessen.

----------

> also allein der Gebrauch des Wortes Neger, zu Beginn des dritten Jahrtausends unserer Zeitrechnung, stoesst mir sauer auf!...


Politisch korrekt, alleine die Bezeichnung finde ich schon geil.




> ...Dieser sog. Witz passt schlicht nicht mehr in unsere Zeit.


Awa.

----------

bigc, das altern macht vor keinem halt.
ich meine damit *alle*

----------

